# 5 Tips for Improving Residential Rough-In Speed



## JOHN GARY (Jun 7, 2011)

The code actually say that the edge of the drilled hole must be 1-1/4" from the face of the stud. - YES the wire on the side of the stud must be a 1-1/4" from the face of the stud.
So, if you use a drill larger than 3/4" to drill out the 2" X 4" you must hit it dead center to have the hole 1-1/4" from the face of the stud.

Meaning if you miss the center you will need a nail plate on one side of the drilled hole.

So, we started drilling all walls to a proud side ( Off center) - Yes you will need a nail plate on one side of the drilled hole. 

So, you now can have any (green horn) Apprentice put a now plate on the proud side of ever drilled hole. Now as the Journey (person- correctness) You can quickly verify every room by simply waling into the rooms that have been drilled to the proud side and visual in just a few minutes that "you will not be called on missing Nail Plates at inspection time.

Since we started this procedure we have never been called on missing Nail Plates again.
Bonus - in an upscale house we use to use around 750 Nail Plates - we now use less that 500 on the same housed. 

Just thought I share how we stopped being called for mission Nail Plats

JG


----------



## Tony romes (Apr 10, 2011)

Splice all boxes as you complete each circuit , put pigtails on all devices , safe end all hots !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2020)

I like Anthony's idea. Not only does it make trim out a lot faster having only one wire on the device.
It also allows you to test every circuit before the sheetrock goes up.


----------



## sdlc.nutt (29 d ago)

If rough in passed the inspection and contractor stop the job - how much percentage of the job did the contractor accomplish? 50% 60% or %70%? Thank you


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

sdlc.nutt said:


> If rough in passed the inspection and contractor stop the job - how much percentage of the job did the contractor accomplish? 50% 60% or %70%? Thank you


So you didn't pay your contractor and he's after you for the work done?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

90% ++


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

It drives me nuts watching a reno show, wire in the box not stripped, ask my wife.

Tim


----------

